# weird reply for an ad on cl for my beardeds



## Neeko (Jul 26, 2011)

so the reply was "Hmm why don't you call me xxx-xxx." sounds sorta weird, just watched insidious so maybe im just creeped out. any opinions if i should call back. I emailed back "are you intrested in Beardeds" right after I got the email and my number is placed on the ad.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't place my phone number on CL ads. I also make my email anonymous. It's just creepy out there. :O I wouldn't call back unless someone gave me more info.


----------



## frost (Jul 27, 2011)

i get that alot...i think most of the time people are just plane being lazy...


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 27, 2011)

alot of sleeze'Os on CL be very careful, people asking strange things, odd requests for contact info, offers of rediculous amounts of money. I personaly wouldnt call anyone until they discussed the item in hand over a conversation in a email and you can atleast get a idea if they are talking to you about your item and not trying to scam. good luck!


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 27, 2011)

yeah that sounds pretty creepy. I definitely wouldn't call if i were you


----------

